# [Open] ⋆ BIG DIY EXCHANGE ⋆



## Tatertot123 (May 17, 2020)

Spoiler: I'll be your host















​


----------



## N a t (May 17, 2020)

Hiya! I have some duplicates recently gifted to me. Can I come over and do an exchange?


----------



## anotherwoodenidea (May 17, 2020)

Could I come please?  I have a few to trade!


----------



## H2406 (May 17, 2020)

I would love to join - have 20+ spare


----------



## Poogville0 (May 17, 2020)

I’d love to come please!


----------



## Darkina (May 17, 2020)

I would like to come please.


----------



## Sidney2518 (May 17, 2020)

Ooh! I have some to trade!


----------



## N a t (May 17, 2020)

Thanks for having me! I managed to share some cool DIYs and also got 4 really good ones from everyone! Super fun and smart idea!


----------



## grah (May 17, 2020)

I'd love to come! I have a fair few spare.


----------



## Tatertot123 (May 17, 2020)

N a t said:


> Thanks for having me! I managed to share some cool DIYs and also got 4 really good ones from everyone! Super fun and smart idea!


Thank you for joining!


----------



## SarahSays (May 17, 2020)

Hi there! Is this still happening? I’d love to exchange!


----------



## Blueandsilver (May 17, 2020)

I have a few extras, I would love to come by!


----------



## thisistiff (May 17, 2020)

If this is still going on I’d also like to come by!


----------



## Harper7685 (May 17, 2020)

Me too


----------



## Tangaroa (May 17, 2020)

I'd love to come if this is still open!


----------



## nerfeddude (May 17, 2020)

Hello! I would love to come!


----------



## Elphie (May 17, 2020)

I'd love to come and exchange DIYs if you're open! ^^


----------



## aloherna (May 17, 2020)

Hi! I’d love to take part in this too! I have quite a few DIYs and I’m tired of having them laying around.


----------



## LuvDolphin (May 17, 2020)

Let me come! I have alot to trade


----------



## animal_hunter (May 18, 2020)

Interested! When is this happening?


----------



## Thomalk44 (May 18, 2020)

I'm interested


----------



## Karlexus (May 18, 2020)

Hi I'm interested.


----------



## Yukikuro (May 18, 2020)

If this is still open, I'm interested!


----------



## serudesu (May 18, 2020)

Interested, if this is still happening!


----------



## amaroxco (May 18, 2020)

I would like to participate if this is still open


----------



## anotherwoodenidea (May 18, 2020)

I’d love to come back if you’re open again today?!


----------



## seularin (May 18, 2020)

this is the thread i'm looking for ^_^ would like to come if possible <3


----------



## AccfSally (May 18, 2020)

Hi, are you still doing this?
I have some extra DIYs. ^-^


----------



## sunset_succulent (May 18, 2020)

I have some


----------



## Bellfont (May 19, 2020)

would love to!


----------



## Terrabull (May 19, 2020)

Is this still open?


----------



## Harper7685 (May 19, 2020)

I want in please


----------



## meowscrossing (May 19, 2020)

Me!!! I have a lot of spares 

bamboo-shoot lamp
bamboo flooring 
light bamboo rug 
peach rug
money flooring 
grass standee
deer decoration 
wooden mosaic wall
wooden-block table 
log bed 
knitted grass backpack 
log chair
log dining table
rocking horse
stone wall
natural garden table


----------



## Tiffany (May 19, 2020)

im interested


----------

